# 2001 Jeep Cherokee XJ dual motor conversion



## alex d (May 10, 2015)

pictures of the motor and batteries


----------



## DavidAnotherVegan (10 mo ago)

alex d said:


> Hi all! I have been spending the best part of 2016 doing an EV conversion on my triumph tr4 which turned out to be very rusty and i have now gone way over the top and im doing it to a far higher standard than i really should and it is realistically going to take me another year to complete and when its done im going to be too precious with it to actually use it!
> 
> Alexander's 1965 Triumph TR4A
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidAnotherVegan (10 mo ago)

Did you finish the jeep? The link above is not opening for me.


----------

